# 10 days in Hong Kong for tourism from 30 DEC *_* need meet people :)



## The Joker (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey to all.. :wave:

How are you, I hope for all the good and happiness and good health.
My name is Mohammed Salem and I'm 25 
I will be in Hong Kong from December 30 to January 10 for tourism and I am very excited and happy to have this experience eace: , which I hope is to meet good friends and explore the city and also spend wonderful times & hangout with them .. thanks a lot .

Greetings to you .. Mido :thumb:


----------

